
Dell-EMC to Lay Off 3,000 US Workers After Requesting 5,000 H-1B Visas - openmosix
http://wolfstreet.com/2016/09/09/dell-emc-lay-off-2000-3000-u-s-workers-after-requesting-5000-h1b-visas-green-cards-to-import-foreign-workers/
======
ansy
Employees aren't fungible though. You can't convert an accountant into an
engineer. Or a marketer to an engineer. Or a recruiter to an engineer.

But sensationalism and click bait sells more ad impressions so let's play that
up as much as possible.

~~~
totalcrepe
And the last thing you need is those recruiters finding qualified employees in
the US when you hire by h1..

I find that companies are very much opposed to seriously finding those matches
where the employees are convertable since longterm employees cost twice as
much as the untrained new hire in a role that now uses half their abilities.
Further, if they are "certified" as competent in both fields instead of
eliminated from the market as tainted goods, they can be snatched by better
managed rivals who know how to get full value of a programmer-accountant
instead of paying for both skillsets and not being competent to consistently
manage profit from either one.

401k plans managed fairness by making sure your top and lowest employees got
reasonably comparable benefits. It helped, but also lead to outsourcing the
low roles. In this case, I think companies should be limited to h1s that cost
more than the greater of: the average inflation adjusted salary they've laid
off, the average salary they still have and the average market salary for the
specific role. If that's too expensive for them, maybe its fine to let them
workout their problems without crying about the labor market not matching
their inconsistent needs.

------
pinewurst
Correlation doesn't imply causation.

Much as I loathe companies that do this sort of thing, I read this article as
being not much better than link bait. Though doubtless there will be further
layoffs, these seem to be finance, supply chain and a smattering of marketing.
None of which are very good fits for H1B employees. I'm guessing most of the
H1B applications are for the usual knucklehead services reqs.

------
rubyfan
Isn't this exactly not what H1B is supposed to be used for? And isn't this
against the law already?

~~~
abawany
I have no confidence that our "monetrocracy" (legalized bribery, money=speech,
etc.) will ever do anything ever again to penalize such chintzy corporate
nastiness in a substantial manner.

However, all is not lost: one can look at such corporate actions as a
financial signal that they are on the path to decline (e.g. IBM). Their next
acts will likely comprise of executive bonuses, more layoffs, more employee
churn, reduced quality, customer losses, and opportunities for new and
interesting companies that are interested in ability instead of financial
engineering. Depending on the horizon and personal wealth, this can serve as
an opportunity to short such stocks.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Is "plutocracy" the word you're looking for.

~~~
abawany
I think I meant monetocracy:
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Monetocracy](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Monetocracy)
, [https://votesmart.org/public-statement/1043156/the-super-
pac...](https://votesmart.org/public-statement/1043156/the-super-pac-welcome-
to-monetocracy) . I thought I was guilty of a neologism but apparently the
term has been in use since 2012 afaict.

------
namelezz
To Dell

[http://imgur.com/RqPywQR](http://imgur.com/RqPywQR)

